# New equipment trains future EMTs in realistic setting



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2008)

*New equipment trains future EMTs in realistic setting*

Ivy Tech Community College's School of Health Science recently purchased an ambulance simulation lab for its Richmond campus.

The lab is designed on the scale of a real ambulance and is equipped with a backboard, head stabilizer, bandages and other equipment used in a working ambulance.

*Read More!*

That's cool.  Does anyone else know of EMS simulators or colleges that have made them?


----------



## reaper (Jul 13, 2008)

We had a storage room in our class, where we kept the stretcher and manikin's. We built it into the back of a unit. Every thing was complete. We stripped all the equipment from an old ambulance and built it into the room.

It was great for new EMT's to get used to working in the back and knowing the setup.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 13, 2008)

MMiz said:


> That's cool.  Does anyone else know of EMS simulators or colleges that have made them?



I know that PRO EMS in Cambridge, MA built a SimLab for their medics (ConEd and new Medic courses). Check that out here

The only other example of an ambulance mock-up I have seen is in this youtube video:
[YOUTUBE]PxmTaDehfzI[/YOUTUBE]

(thanks Jon!)


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 13, 2008)

do you think this will more effective? will this make the class focus less than it already does on medical aspects and learning more about operations?


----------



## reaper (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, but Most EMT school have no training in operations. They are taught how to pass a test, not how to do the actual job.

Yes, it needs more medical training, but also needs more training period.


----------



## zacdav89 (Jul 13, 2008)

I know that pueblo community college in Colorado has an ambulance simulation, they also use advanced simulation manikins for medical assessments IV treatments, mega codes and other skills. They look really cool and I have only seen them used never actually used them (the college I when to only had one and the nursing program didn’t like to share!)


----------



## mikie (Jul 14, 2008)

When I was touring UMBC's EMS program, they had a mock-up ambulance, with cameras too for what I would assume critiquing.  It even had a radio

EMTs really do need more in-class training, at least my program did


----------

